# Admiralty list of Radio Signals 1982 Vols 1 & 2



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Would anyone like these two books? Perfect condition. We are moving and they have to go.
Problem is I live in British Columbia and the postage to UK will be about $45 Canadian. The books, of course are free.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

IMRCoSparks said:


> Would anyone like these two books? Perfect condition. We are moving and they have to go.
> Problem is I live in British Columbia and the postage to UK will be about $45 Canadian. The books, of course are free.


I need a copy of ALRS V.1 and 2, can you ship to USA, book rate if they have it? I'll send you a PM.

Rgds,

DR


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Are all the corrections up to date? ?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ho, Ho!


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh the Gloy of it. (Other glues were available)


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Scissors - Paper - *^#!


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

I know the regular ALRS corrections have always been a pain in the proverbial for many years, but as a former ALRS editor and latterly manager, I should emphasise that there are strict criteria as to what constitutes issuing of a Notice to Mariners; firstly they have to be 'safety critical' whereby if we didn't correct the book(s) then there could possibly be safety implications; and secondly, we have to take into consideration what would happen if we didn't correct an entry and an 'incident' happened - the UKHO would be liable if we were to be found sitting on new information which wasn't issued. Any information that is not deemed to fit the above would be held over to the next new edition.

So when there were wholesale or complicated changes to an entry we really had no option but to issue a detailed and large NtM. 

Thankfully, the 'digital' ALRS (ADRS) ensures that *every* correction is automatically issued each week by a simple download process, and now has been recognised for carriage compliance by virtually all flag states.

Larry +


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

In the 1960s, every time I joined a new ship I was faced with six volumes of ALRS requiring updating. What a welcome aboard! As a radio company employee, I was only appointed to a ship at almost the last minute before sailing - even joined one ship while she was locking out at Avonmouth. All that snipping and pasting of tiny bits of paper and the horrible Gloy pots. And the dreaded 'recapitulatory supplements' - pages and pages of amendments to just a single volume, which had to be implemented before even starting to insert the weekly corrections. I accepted that they were necessary but found the task of making the corrections to be ball-breakingly tedious.
There was no consistency among shipping companies when it came delivery of Notices to Mariners, some mailing them out to the ship but others only putting them aboard in UK ports.
On an Ellerman vessel we ran into fog off Senegal on the homeward passage of a trip to South Africa. Repeated bearings were taken of the aeradio beacon on the coast alongside Dakar airport and plotted, showing us keeping close to the intended course. Then the radar picked up the coastline (low and sandy, making for poor radar reflections) on the starboard bow, much closer than expected. Sudden alteration of course, followed by lots of rude words about Sparks and DFs.
On arrival in Tilbury to discharge, the mail came aboard and with it, several months of back copies of NtM with the ALRS corrections. Amongst these was one to the Dakar aeradio beacon, which had been relocated over 10 nm Futher inland from its previous position.
Pyrrhic victory for Sparks and the DF.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Hah! I still have the OLFA snap-sharp knife (made of stainless steel and brass) that I bought (in '73) to slice out the ALRS corrections - safer than a razor blade and not as much faff as a pair of scissors.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

ALRS and foreign flag states? I thought that only the ITU's never used do***entation was compulsory with ALRS only for British ships.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Were Red Duster vsls *required* to carry ALRS or was it just the done thing?

I agree that the ITU stuff was usually a waste of time.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

What got me was the cost of the ITU publications.
The only time I ever read them was to find the most ridiculous/interesting ship or boat's name. I remember my favourite was "Booze Girls and Sunshine" 
registered in the USA (of course)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The ITU pubs were useful as a doorstop.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

pippin said:


> Were Red Duster vsls *required* to carry ALRS or was it just the done thing?
> 
> I agree that the ITU stuff was usually a waste of time.


The Merchant Shipping (Carriage of Nautical Publications) 1998 states: 

(1) The publications carried pursuant to regulation 4(2) and (3) must be of the latest obtainable edition and incorporate the latest relevant supplements and corrections.
(2) In the case of publications listed in Part B of the Schedule hereto, only those parts of the publication which are relevant to a ship’s voyage and operation need be carried.
(3) In the case of publications whose publisher is listed in the Schedule as the Hydrographer of the Navy, it shall be acceptable if the publication is published by some other person or body and is of equivalent standard and content.

So carriage of ALRS is not compulsory if the vessel has equivalent publications - although these are/were few and far between. Many Hydrographic Offices these days only publish Radio Signals publications for their own areas of responsibility. I think it's only the UK that continues to publish global Radio Signals information, although many publish global Sailing Directions.

Larry +


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

As second mate used to hate correcting them when GMDSS kicked in.. Had one sparky who tried to palm off corrections because he didn't understand Lat Long corrections. Nobody had refused him because of his seniority. If he had asked nicely I may have done it. However to get rollicked for not doing something you never knew you had to, well he lost.


----------

